# formatage disque externe



## chatisis (12 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Nouveau switcher, je viens d'acheter un NAS Synology DS 111 et un disque dur de 1 TO. Je voudrais le brancher dans un réseau Wi-Fi de 2 Macs et de 2 PCs et une TV Sony relié au réseau en CPL. Le disque du NAS va me servir à stocker des photos et des vidéos à regarder sur la TV et sur les ordinateurs.

Ma question est : en quoi formater ce disque dur externe ?

Merci.


----------



## chatisis (13 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis toujours à la recherche d'une réponse.

Merci


----------



## bernie14 (3 Avril 2011)

chatisis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis toujours à la recherche d'une réponse.
> 
> Merci



je cherche egalement une reponse a cette questioin pour un DD externe MAXTOR 300 utilisé precedemment avec un PC et destiné maintenant a stocker library pour iPhoto MAC 10.6.2
merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h07 ----------




chatisis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis toujours à la recherche d'une réponse.
> 
> Merci



va voir par là:
http://www.presence-pc.com/forum/ppc/MondeMacs/probleme-disque-externe-sujet-13440-1.htm

tu trouveras peut etre des info

a+


----------



## fanadonf (3 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Si le disque de & To est dans ton nas il sera formaté en EXT4 via l'utilitaire synology et accessible via SAMBA/AFP
sur le réseau pour le partage des données (il faut activer la fonction dans l'utilitaire d'aministration synology)

Si le disque est un disque que tu branche en externe sur le port USB de ton nas, je te conseille un formatage en FAT 32 car c'est le plus standard et tu pourras le brancher directement sur une autre machine.

Sinon tu peux également utilisé la fonction ISCSII de ton nas et dans ce cas formater ta targette ISCSII comme bon il te semble (NTFS pour windows) (EXT4 pour linux ..etc/etc...) 

En espérant t'avoir aider.
Cordialement,


----------



## gmaa (3 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour une utilisation Mac le formatage "*Mac OS étendu (journalisé)*" serait approprié.
FAT32 a priori utilisable pour une utilisation "mixte" Mac/PC.


----------



## bernie14 (3 Avril 2011)

merci, c'est fait en fat32 journalisé
a+


----------

